# Danuser Compact Digger page



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

front


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

back


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Danuser made that attachment for Deere too. I saw one recently sell for around $1000. I'd love to find one at a yard/garage sale somewhere, but they are kinda rare. They don't seem to make stuff anymore for little tractors, just cat "1" stuff.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
I think most of these attachments were available for most tractors like bolens, deere, cub cadet, wheelhorse, etc.
There was one on a bolens 1254 tube frame on ebay awhile back. The tractor and digger were rusty tractor didn't run, bad motor, and digger needed work also. Went for over $1500.
As for not making these for small tractors anymore, there aren't many that could handle something like this, not long term anyway. Those attachments went for anywhaere from $1500-$2000 back in the day depending on how drills were bought with it. Considering the tractor only cost around $1000, that's a hefty price. All the older tractors had heavy frames, cast iron rears, heavy cast iron front axles, etc.


----------

